# Layout Boats



## Duckinator II (Nov 23, 2010)

I am looking for a Layout Boat. Any suggestions on where to find a used one? I am looking for a good deal, as I am sure everyone is. I see two types advertised around here and wondered if anyone had any guidence on what to look out for, cautions about using them and if any one Layout Boat has has an advantaqge over the others. 

Thanks for any help you can provide


----------



## brettb (Aug 23, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

pm sent.


----------



## Ballistic Tip (Jul 25, 2010)

I'd be interested in any advice on this point too - I'm thinking about picking one up myself.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I have a Lake Bonneville Layout Boat. This is the first year that I have owned it and it has been a blast to hunt out of.

A couple of suggestions:
- If you are going to hunt the open water, make sure you have plenty of decoys. I usually use about 15 dozen to hide the boat. 
- Use a tender. If you hunt with a tender boat then you don't have to hop out of the boat everytime you shoot a bird.
- Make sure you are obeying all the laws that apply to layout boats. 
- Be aware of the weather.

Here are a few photos from this year:




























and a link to a TV story on them:

http://connect2utah.com/roughin-it-story?nxd_id=117187

http://www.lakebonnevillelayoutboats.com

Feel free to contact me if you have any other questions.


----------



## brettb (Aug 23, 2009)

If anyone is interested my Lake Bonneville is for sale. PM me

Brettb


----------



## Honkin (Feb 11, 2008)

I hide in 2 dozen goose floaters and put out 3-4 dozen duck decoys.This works real well. If anyone has questions about BFO Layout Boats. PM me.


----------

